# Alkan for organ



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

Here's a link:

http://www.amazon.com/Alkan-Organ-M...F8&qid=1360012222&sr=1-1&keywords=alkan+organ

This is an excellent recording of music that was a revelation to me. I had heard some of Alkan's organ music, but not like this. A fine instrument, in a very good 'hall', played with skill and a Hamelinish understanding of the composer. I was smiling for hours, every time I recalled the hearing of it.



Yep, I'm smiling again thinking about it.


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

Agreed, Kevin Bowyer is a wonderful organist!

/ptr


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

ptr said:


> Agreed, Kevin Boyer is a wonderful organist!
> 
> /ptr


It's 'Bowyer'. I made note of that because it's the first time I've seen that spelling. Makes the ancient family trade obvious.


----------



## ptr (Jan 22, 2013)

Hilltroll72 said:


> It's 'Bowyer'.


Thanks for the correction, I must have slipped pressing "W"... 

Noticed that my set of Bowyer playing Alkan is different than the one linked to above.
Mine are two CD's on Toccata Classics recorded at Blackburn Cathedral.

















Still very lovely! (Must order Bowyer's Nimbus disc!)

/ptr


----------



## Ukko (Jun 4, 2010)

ptr said:


> Thanks for the correction, I must have slipped pressing "W"...
> 
> Noticed that my set of Bowyer playing Alkan is different than the one linked to above.
> Mine are two CD's on Toccata Classics recorded at Blackburn Cathedral.
> ...


Thanks for the link. Now that I know it's there, I'll be wanting it.


----------

